# Add aux input to '05 Altima?



## adumbc (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to get an auxiliary input added to my 2005 Altima 2.5S with factory AM/FM/CD stereo? I would use this to hook up my mp3 player. I had a tape adapter that I was using with my last car but unfortunately cassette wasn't even an option in the Altima.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

adumbc said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get an auxiliary input added to my 2005 Altima 2.5S with factory AM/FM/CD stereo? I would use this to hook up my mp3 player. I had a tape adapter that I was using with my last car but unfortunately cassette wasn't even an option in the Altima.


I think this topic has been covered in the forums before, however I'll rehash it. You need to get a device from Pacific Accessory Corporation called an Auxiliary Audio Input Interface. Scroll down the page until you find the Nissan one. I would think it should work with the 2005 base system as it wasn't changed much from the 2004 unit from a functional perspective, although I have no personal experience with this type of add-on so I can't say for sure.

Might be cheaper/better to just get a basic aftermarket head unit with an AUX input built-in. However that opens another can of worms, being that you lose the steering wheel controls and whatnot. And the only way I've heard to solve that problem is to get another device, also from PAC, called a Factory Steering Wheel Audio Control Interface.

Hope this info helps...


----------



## altimasentra (Aug 12, 2009)

*nissan altima ipod connector*

Try an ipod/mp3 connector for nissan altima. You can find one here
I use it and It gives really high quality sound as no quality is lost in transmitting the music from ipod to the car radio/cd system. This connector works for the Nissan models with a circular 8-PIN DIN socket connector on the back of their car stereo systems.


----------

